
Rise of the sex robots - jacquesm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2017/apr/27/rise-of-the-sex-robots-video
======
boznz
I dont know how the reporter kept her professionalism during the video. For me
it looks like the iPhone moment in this "technology" is a long way off.

------
Animats
At last, the killer app for virtual reality.

~~~
coolandsmartrr
To be honest, porn has always been the killer app for any nascent medium.

~~~
mc32
Those dolls go beyond being just porn. People (some anyhow) treat them as
their companion --there is attachment to those things.

Some people will find that distressful but you know, if it's not harming
anyone outside that "relationship" why not?

~~~
coolandsmartrr
As far as I observe, many mediums pertaining to the portrayal of people, such
as but not limited to "traditional" porn, has demonstrated its capability for
its audience to develop an attachment with the person of portrayal. This
attachment, however unilateral it may be, can qualify as an elementary form of
relationship. It seems to me that porn, as much as its primary purpose is
instantaneous sexual discharge, has further thrived from a kind of emotional
attachment, i.e. crush, by its audience to their actresses of interest.

As much as the initial purpose of obtaining sex robots may be likewise to
traditional porn (sexual discharge), it tangibility will likely enhance the
formation of relationships. This time however, the “crush” will become a
motive that one can act upon.

P.S. How is a sex robot different from a doll asides from being electronic?

